# Early pregnancy and lots of bowel movements



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi, I had a look through the pages and couldn't find this but sorry if it is already there.

I am only just pregnant, 4 weeks and 3 days and I've noticed that I have to do bowel movements all the time(sorry). It is worrying me as this is really unusual for me as I have endometriosis and I'm usually pretty constipated. Between yesterday and today it's really every time I eat something substantial like lunch, dinner and even this morning again after I had eaten my breakfast. It's not exactly diarrhoea but pretty 'loose' if that makes sense and I've lost a couple of pounds over the last few days. Everything else seems ok, I have a few symptoms (slight nausea at times, dizzy at times, very tired and hungry but these all come and go) Is it something I should be worried about?

Thanks very much, MV


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hu,

This is very common. You might find that you have extra wind too!

Congratulations xx

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi, Thankyou so much for replying, that has put my mind at ease.

Best wishes, MV xx


----------

